# help



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

i have an 96 altima and i put a cold air intake on it and it stalled out every time i started it dose anyone know y


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

10 to 1 you've disconnected a sensor that you shouldn't have.... maybe you whacked the MAF sensor... I'd double check everything.


question... did you buy one of those cheap arse kits off e-bay or go the right route and buy one from a reputable company?


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

a company its just the mass airflow sensor adaptor to put the filter on. its pulling to much air in then it stalls


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Your MAF should be able to comprehend the new influx of air. However did you have any sensors that weren't hooked back up correctly? The main one that I'm thinking of is the air charge temp. sensor.. I don't know. If it was just the MAF adapter you bought from a company I don't know if they'll have a tech support system as it wasn't a kit... but you could try them anyway.

Darktide


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

what is the air charge temp. sensor and where is it located


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

did you try unhooking your battery for like 15 minutes? This alows your ecm to relearn all of it's stored values, it needs to do this sometimes to compensate for the extra air flow. I put one on my 93 and it would bog out on accel, i did this and the problem hasn't occured since. Good Luck


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

dmcgreal said:


> what is the air charge temp. sensor and where is it located


It should have been located in the old air tube between the filter and the MAF... at least that's how it is in the 2000. But i'm pretty sure yours has it also. You should've seen it when you took the tube off. But try what 93altimaSE said. Good luck

Darktide


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

thanks guys ill try that and let you know if it works


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

did not work thanks anyway for the help im just going to buy the whole kit


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

next time, please follow these simple suggestions...
http://www.nissanforums.com/general-altima-stanza-discussion/106920-descriptive-thread-titles.html


----------

